# Out with hails, in with k2 ufo's



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you check the web cam footage from Sunshine or Castle today?.... Nothing, just dirt.... Depressing.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

How can I be depressed when I am sitting here with a Samuel Adams in hand and wicked comfortable boots on my feet. Life is good! Now I just need some of those snowboard vids you have at your fingertips.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

I have k2 t1 double boes. They are beat now so i got me some k2 Thraxis triple boe last week. 
K2 uses intuition liners.. The best.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

They've got the guns going at Nakiska. Should be open first again this year...










Oh yeah, congrats on the boots! I was thrilled when I finally put the time into trying on a million pairs and getting ones that actually fit.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

poutanen said:


> They've got the guns going at Nakiska. Should be open first again this year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. My bud and I sipped a couple pints tonight at Brewsters McKenzie Towne in celebration.....lol

I am so stoked. We should meet up for a quiet pint before the season is in full swing. We just won't talk politics.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I am so stoked. We should meet up for a quiet pint before the season is in full swing. We just won't talk politics.


Lol no worries! I'm usually at the Airdrie brewsters gotta check out some of the others in Calgary one of these days.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

hey can you give some comments on how the UFOs are after some riding?


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Well I listened to some solid advice from my bud and a number of people on this forum. I spent a couple hours trying on at least 10 boots over the course of 3 nights. Final decision was the K2 UFO with the double boa system. What a night and day difference in comfort between the two. As discussed by members of this forum, I am sure the Hails are the bomb for certain people and certain feet. The K2's are just dreamy. I have had them heat molded and on my feet for the last 2 hours. Wow. What a great boot. When I used to ride back in the day my setup was a K2 Fatbob and clicker system. Both were great. K2 continues to improve on quality and I am very impressed. Can't wait to get them on the mountain. By the way....it snowed in Calgary last night. Booyah!


U compawe das k2 ufo to thouse Berrrrton HAIL!!!??? How DARE u!!

just kidding, i have t1 db and absolutely love them. the ufo has wide heel from my personal experience but more comfy in the liner

very good buy, im too scared of fuckign my t1 db up so i decide to collect them


----------

